# SHIMANO ALIVIO 4000 FA nur 14,95€



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (3. April 2008)

*Frühjahrsfest am 4. und 5. April bei Fisherman´s Partner in Lübeck!*
*Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder ein Frühjahrsfest.*
*Unter dem Motto" Sparen wie noch nie!" gibt es wieder zahlreiche Experten,Tipps, Tricks, Live-Vorträge und jede Menge Hammerangebote wie z.B.:*
*SHIMANO ALIVIO 4000 FA*
*....für nur 14.95€*

*Rolle mit 1 Kugellager und 1 Walzenlager,endlose Rücklaufsperre,Metallspule.*
*Schnurfassung: 260m/0,25mm*
*Übersetzung 4,6:1*

*Kein Versand möglich.*
*Verkauf nur im Ladenlokal Lübeck*
*Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht und nur am 4. und 5. April gültig.*

_*Mehr Info und Hammerangebote findet Ihr hier: Frühjahrsfest bei Fisherman's Partner Lübeck *_

****EIN BESUCH LOHNT SICH IMMER****


----------

